# Jay Leno vs. David Letterman.



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2008)

I look forward to the Tonight Show monologue every weekday. I have since I started watching Johnny Carson doing it. It took me a while to warm up to Jay Leno. I still would prefer J.C. but I do enjoy his monologue now too. I never liked David Letterman's style.

I've been following the writers' strike with interest. Tonight I'll be taping both the Leno and Letterman shows. Since the latter has its writers back and thus also big name guests I expect it'll have a big advantage. I'm curious how the former will get around the strike rules, which include no monologues/skits/etc. 

When it happened to Johnny Carson, he went off the air for a while then returned and largely ignored the strikers' rules. But then, he could.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I don't see much change in the Jay Leno version apart from it being looser and him being more irreverent!


----------



## Omar B (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm a Letterman fan, I do watch Leno though since they are both pretty good.  I just watch Leno when Letterman is on commercial breaks.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 12, 2008)

Wasn't there the who's going to get Johnny's seat back in the 90's and if I recall they even did a movie in regarding it. I think there were more people trying to get the seat I don't recall who it was. I personally find David a little dry and I find Leno to be annoying there must be a middle ground like O'brien.


----------

